# 10% off AFE Takeda Cold Air Intake Systems @ USP!!



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*
+7HP, +8TQ, 97% Flow Increase*

Pro Dry Flow S Filter - NO Oiling required!!

The Takeda Attack Intake is a true cold air intake intake system. In recent testing this intake produced 7hp and 8lbs. x ft. of torque and outflows the factory intake by 97%. Takeda intakes are constructed out of lightweight wrinkle black tubing for maximum air flow and a subtle style. Each intake uses a large 360 degree high flow PRO Dry S air filter for maximum flow, filtration and convenience. The PRO Dry S air filter requires no oils and cleans with simple soap and water. Takeda intakes come complete with all tubing, filter, couplers and hardware for an easy installation.










*Click here to order!*
Use coupon code "*afe10*" during checkout to receive discount


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

Sale will be good through Christmas!! Happy Holidays :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

Get yours in time to put under your Christmas tree! :snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

Sale good until January 1, 2012!!


----------



## madbikes (Dec 30, 2010)

Will this fit in 2011+?


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey I see they have a MAF in the picture but the kit works for '09 models as well so how does that work? I call and tell you I have '09 and kit is little different?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

vr6-kamil said:


> Hey I see they have a MAF in the picture but the kit works for '09 models as well so how does that work? I call and tell you I have '09 and kit is little different?


This intake actually does not fit the 2009, sorry about that I saw there was an application error on our site.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

Sale still active!! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

Post up if you are looking for any other products you would like to see a sale on!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

Bringing it back!! :beer:


----------

